# Long Haired Hogs



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

Shot a long haired sow and her 30 pound pig a couple weeks ago. Long haired hogs are not common here. 

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll268/alsaqr/DSC01851.jpg

There are a few long white long haired pigs here:

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll268/alsaqr/Boar6Jan10.jpg


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

could be a number of reasons... genetics is one possibility, the higher concentration of Russian dna would do it... as well as dna from Mangalitsa hogs or kune kune hogs.... but my guess would be Russian hogs.... another possibility is a high parasite load...


----------



## Ryan4551 (Jul 16, 2015)

You shot those in mi


----------

